# The Best Fat Loss Solution



## SarahWelch (Jan 9, 2015)

General your body gets detoxify and it is fully in secure hand, thus waiting for what participate and only move oneself in Acai Berries diet programs. Imagine it, it's really helpful.


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 10, 2015)

And I'm a bigger fan of the goji berry myself.  Supposed to increase gh.


----------



## reedgibs (May 10, 2015)

Calories are not the only significant factor determining rates of fat loss. Starving to lose body fat is not the answer; you must fuel your human engine with quality food sources and combinations at the right time. Calories are secondary to food choices. Eat 2,000 calories of lucky charms and 2,000 calories of high quality protein, healthy fats and fibrous green vegetables. See what happens, not the same after all.
Never diet for more than 16 weeks, by that time the body is going to hold on to every bit of fat it can and chop away at muscle. You must rotate your emphasis and use phases to restore metabolism for future fat loss efforts by overfeeding to produce quality muscle which will burn more calories 24x7.


----------



## Mr.Darkside (May 21, 2015)

I started at 340+lb 6'3.44years old....I was this weight for about 15 years, tried every diet and diet pill. with little luck even tried some natural herbs that put me the ER...it was shutting down all my organ..my body did not like this stuff..my buddy uses it no problem.. so after years in a gym and dieting i could not get under 270.lb.. did some research on the human body..i have a cool doctor so i ask about test levels and after some blood work and a few ct heart scans.. she let me go on trt treatment for 6 months first to see if i could do it...keeping my diet in check cals.down the first month i lost ten pounds ..doing every thing the same only thing new was the test p. at first then test c. with in 5 months i was down to 240.lb .my lowest weight was 230... but i bulked back up slow for quality muscle im cutting down now...im a believer in test now screw every thing else...250cc a week hit gym and diet will lean you out ... if you really want to turn up the heat throw in just 75cc of tren.e. and watch the fat melt off...drink a sit ton of water ..make sure you healthy enough ..im on test for life now with my doctor and am in the best health iv been in in about 25 years...                  
sorry if i got a little long on words going on 20 hrs no sleep.. work is killing me..whoo raww..


----------

